# BTW, how to post pictures?!



## Pisis (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey, I allways do it posting direct url into the brackets. Do I have to upload it via "Filename" command?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 2, 2005)

All u have to do to post a pic is click the browse button and search ur hard drive for the pic u want to post...

Then click add attachement to add another pic to the same post...


----------



## Pisis (Aug 3, 2005)

Ah, I thought so. Thanks.


----------

